# Looking for mice breeder in or around southern Me



## pyro11796 (Jul 8, 2010)

I might get some mice and i don't want to get them from places like petco because i hear can be unheathy and not as friendly as mice from breeders so im looking some mice breeders around southern Maine.


----------

